# New pictures of Drizzt and Streaker



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

The boys are growing up.  If they are brothers, we've calculated their birthday to be December 25th or so. So Christmas babies lol We still think Streaker is at least a couple days older and thus from a new litter, but the same birthday suits all purposes lol

Both are doing great and Dobbie gets along well with them. He's a little more active now, but he's still a lazy squish 

We're still unsure of Drizzt's coloring. He did look powder blue, but he's moulted and gotten darker. I will include some photos of his coat to see if anyone can pin point it. It doesn't look much like a russian blue since there is no brown tone, but there is ticking.

Drizzt, our 'some kinda blue' boy lol









































Streaker, loosing his hair again


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Thay are adorible! I love that first picture, haha, up close and personal! Streaker is handsome! I love his whiskers! Why is he going bald? My two boys are getting a little bit bald aswell, but its from power grooming.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Streaker is a double rex. He periodically looses all of his fur and it grows back. Sometimes it's not done falling out before it starts growing back, so he's kind of a 'patchwork' rattie lol He's got a friar tuck hair style right now. And his whiskers are curly because of the rexing.

Sometimes he looks like a normal rex rat. Other times he looks like a hairless lol

Hence why we named him Streaker. He looks like he's got his clothes half off most of the time lol And he's a fast little bugger, always on the run to get himself into more mischief!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

AWWW love your little ones! my friend has a rex and he is the sweetiest little thing in the world!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Rodere said:


> Streaker is a double rex. He periodically looses all of his fur and it grows back. Sometimes it's not done falling out before it starts growing back, so he's kind of a 'patchwork' rattie lol He's got a friar tuck hair style right now. And his whiskers are curly because of the rexing.
> 
> Sometimes he looks like a normal rex rat. Other times he looks like a hairless lol
> 
> Hence why we named him Streaker. He looks like he's got his clothes half off most of the time lol And he's a fast little bugger, always on the run to get himself into more mischief!


I don't think I've seen a more appropriately named pet. That's great!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

They are absolutely GORGEOUS boys! Check out those whiskers on Streaker!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, when I baby talk him I'm always telling him "Mommy loves your crazy whiskers." He has a wonky one that grows above his right eye. It was halarious when he was just a little fellow when we got him, always sticking straight out. 

Supposedly he's from an accidental litter, but I don't believe it. She actually thought something was wrong with him. She couldn't understand why his fur was the way it is lol They were very young, we estimate Drizzt was 17 days old and Streaker 21 days old when we got them. I had to syringe feed the little buggers for two weeks to make sure they developed alright. You can see baby pictures at http://arthoscastle.250free.com/Rodere/residents.html


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

Your rats are GORGEOUS!!! Their colors are amazing!


----------

